# Off leash obedience/manners



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yesterday I took Cole out to a huge field close to the dog park. No one was in the actual park because it was too muddy and it was rather freezing out. While we were playing I spotted a couple in the distance. Usually Cole does NOT run off toward people in our area but just to be safe I leashed him and waved at the couple. Looking up again, I saw they had a dog with then trailing behind them off leash, completely obedient. He looked up at us, watched for a few seconds and continued trotting being his leaders. Cole was of course, bucking like a mad bull to get off and play with the dog. I watched while trying to stay standing in all the wet soil as he pulled at tugged. 

My dream would be to have what THAT couple had...a dog following behind at his own respectful pace, not running after other dogs or humans or whatever...how can I go about this? Without the use of an ecollar? I'm talking training techniques...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What you saw was a dog, not a puppy. 
Plus Vizslas were not meant to be behind thier owners.
They are beside or to the front dogs.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

My mom was saying the same sort of thing. Dogs learn how to control themselves as they grow up. I can remember our old family dog just sitting in the front yard with us, she NEVER left the property. I know it will take some growing up on his part. Thanks TexasRed!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Practical example...

One time I was biking, Sam off leash and pulled in for a pit stop without me noticing and was quickly molested by an old couple for peeing on a tree... They also yelled at me for having the dog off leash in the forest behind our house. I turned, apologized and put the boy on the bike leash. 

We have 6ft leash laws, I'm always in violation, always. Everyone knows us by now. Easy $500 if Sam disturbed anyone too much. That's why recall, heel and stop need to be flawless even with discharged/dead ecollar batteries. 

So, off leash dog goes heel or in front where I can see him. Anything else is uncivilized.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, great example, datacan! 

I've been working on heel.since the day I got him. He does it beautifully when I ask him to. And yea, same thing around here about leash laws...I try and keep it as responsible as I can while breaking the rules! Lol I watch like a hawk for people and dogs and leash him immediately. Really only let him off inside fenced in ball fields...and he's REALLY great about listening to me and not running out. 

I just hope all of my diligent focus on this subject will transfer over and he won't run off after dogs to play, which is about the only thing he DOES run after...besides birds and small animals he spots.


----------



## Crimson Roll Tide (Sep 8, 2012)

put your dog on a long lead, 20 feet or so. Then make YOU be the source of all that is fun (i.e., treats, balls, ect.) and the rest of the surrounding mostly just grass. when ever your boy looks at YOU or comes to you, reward the **** out of him! Eventually, he will understand that you are more fun that the other stimulus out there. Also, find a tennis court area to train off leash... IT IS GREAT! it also files down the nails My V was extremely aloof and liked everything except me at first... With lots of hard work I was able to turn it around and get him off leash after a year. WITHOUT an e collar


----------

